# Grouse Success



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

A friend and I went scouting for big game and decided to pack the shotguns in case we ran into some grouse. After about an hour of glassing some nice bulls, I decided I was going to go take a walk. 200 yards from where we were spotting I jumped 3 birds and knocked all 3 down! (my 1st triple!). I threw a few more shells in and started towards my downed birds. Another 5 jumped! I missed my 1st shot (which bird to shoot?!) but dropped my last blue with the 5th shot. Not bad for 5 minutes of hunting!


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

So, YOU'RE the one hoarding all the grouse this year huh!!!  Congratz. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow that area looks great seems plentiful.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys... it was fun to get out in the hills and pop a few!


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done. What beautiful country.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed!

Here are a few more pics!


----------

